# Acting weird after Flea bath



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi-
A few hours ago a mobile service came to my house and they gave my cat a flea bath (we've been dealing with fleas for a couple months now). They say that their flea baths are all natural so I thought it couldn't hurt. He was very scared but when he came in after his bath he seemed to be doing fine. However, an hour later I could tell that he was extremely tired and is having trouble staying awake (he is normally VERY lazy and sleepy, but this was more than normal). I also started noticing that he is having trouble walking on his right paw. 

I am very upset. Is this normal? will he get better as the night goes on?


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

I would take him to the vet immediately. Even though the mobile service said their products are all natural, him acting like that are signs of poisoning IMO.


----------



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

He seems to not be in any pain though and he has an appetite. I called the vet and the vet said that it is ok for him to be a bit sleepy after a flea bath, but it still makes me nervous!


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

The sleepy part isn't the symptom that concerned me, it's the trouble walking. Symptoms of poisoning include shaking and trouble walking, like neuro issues.


----------



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

He seems to be walking ok, I just walked with him upstairs, he at and went to the bathroom, then he walked downstairs without any problem he just seems SO tired


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Pyrethrin and Permethrin Toxicity in Dogs and Cats

Did the flea dip have permethrin in it? I would call them and ask them to read the label to you.

Many times they call it "all natural" and it is but still can be toxic to cats.
I would read the signs and symptoms of it and call them asap to make sure the flea bath didn't have that in it.

If it did, then your cat needs to see a vet as soon as you can.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

My mom went through this about 4 years ago.

She accidentally put the k9 advantix on one of her barn cats. She thought it was the feline advantage but her spot treatments got mixed up ~ she used the k9 on her dog and advantage on her barn cats.

The next day the cat went into violent siezures. They rushed him to the vet and he spent 2 days in ICU. It was very close but he did make it.

I am not telling you this is scare you ... it very well could be the stress from the bath wore him out. I would check as soon as you can to make sure the product they used didn't have that in it. Many people don't realize how toxic that stuff is to cats and other people just make human error mistakes, like my mom did. I just wanted you to be aware of this type of poisoning to be safe. 

If he starts having tremors however take him to the vet right away and bypass calling them.


----------



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice. I will call the cleaners tomorrow. I have been monitoring him all night and although he seems fine he seems exhausted. I have a feeling I will be watching him all night long and monitoring him. Everyone that sees him thinks I am just being paranoid, but you know how it is!


----------



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

Also, regarding permethrin, he's taken Advantage and Biospot before and not experienced any symptoms whatsoever from it. So I don't think he is allergic to it otherwise would he have had adverse reactions in the past?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Its not an allergic reaction. Its toxic to cats.
Advantage is safe and doesn't have it.

From the way my mom explained it to me due to the metabolism of cats, they can't break down the toxic once its absorbed into the skin. A dog can break it down with no problem but a cat can't.


The biggest thing to look for is small tremors in the skin. If he starts having a small twitch/tic then you need to take him in.


----------



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information Praline. He slept pretty much all night, but this morning he seems much more alert and like his usual old self (which is still pretty lazy). He's eating, drinking and going to the bathroom like normal and first thing this morning he was meowing at the door to go outside and walk around the patio. Could it be that the bath was an extremely stressful experience that just knocked him out? 
I was also checking for fleas all yesterday and I still was finding them on him!! Even right after his bath. I can't imagine the chemicals are that hurtful that the fleas are still there 

I also wanted to put some Advantage on him, but I fear adding more chemicals could be dangerous.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't put anything on him for a while.
Advantage put Samantha under the weather for several days in her old age so I didn't use it unless Chiquita brought fleas into the house.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I would hold off as well. Were you able to get a hold of the folks that bathed him? I wouldn't add anything until you know for sure. I just want to be safe with it.

If you google that toxin you will find thousands of cats that have had to go to the vet due to it. 
They will treat with a anti seizure med via IV and a sedative. It helps with the neurological damage. 

All packages say NOT FOR USE ON CATS. There is always room for human error. I know my mom's cat the symptoms didnt' show up until the next day, over 24 hours after using it.


----------



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm very happy because he is back to following me around the house and has actually been fussy because he wants to go play outside so badly! He also hasn't fallen asleep in almost two hours which is much better than yesterday when he slept almost all day long. 
I tried calling the flea bath place but they are not open on Sundays. I will hold off until I get a hold of on any more treatments until I get a hold of them. 
On their website it says that the flea treatment is a 100% organic and natural flea treatment. I know that you can't always believe those statements, but the fact that there were still fleas on him a half hour after his bath makes me feel that the chemicals can't be too harmful. Fingers crossed!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

permethrin is natural and organic. It comes from a flower.


----------



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, yikes. Ok


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

He is more then likely just fine. I just want you to be concerned and know what to look for and to check any flea products you put on him.

This is an old new clip I found on CatForums sticky (look under health and the sticky about dangerous flea treatments)
The thread probably needs an update but the info is very good. In the past couple of years a lot has come out about it and its a huge no no for any cat. 
Pet Product Investigation | NBC Los Angeles
This news video doesn't go into the new labels due to it being older. It is great if he wasn't exposed but its still something important to know about being a cat owner. 

On the K9 Advantix website they say on the home page
"
Due to a cat's unique physiology and inability to metabolize certain compounds, K9 Advantix® II must not be used on cats.
*K9 Advantix® II | PetParents.com*

* 
*


----------



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

I read the forum post and it sounds scary! never again will I give him a flea treatment and I pray that they used a flea treatment designed for cats (didn't even think to ask as they have many have many cat clients and seem to know what they are doing)  However, he seems to be much more alert and active than he was yesterday so I am hoping things will only get better from here. Everyone that sees my cat thinks I am over reacting because they say he looks fine and is acting like himself, but it's always scary when it is your kitty. Looking at some of the symptoms some people mentioned, excessive licking, drooling, twitching etc. he doesn't appear to be showing any signs of that so that's a good thing.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

When I got Samantha Frontline and Advantage were relatively new and the breeder had gotten a flea infestation so Samantha had fleas and I had not way of attaining any flea treatment until my vet appointment.
Even back then I didn't like pet store powders and Meme had hated them.
So I got a bowl of water and my trusty 2 sided flea comb and had a bonding grooming session with Samantha, when I'd comb and brush kitty most of the fleas would flee to the head where I'd get them with the flea comb then shake them off into the water bowl, a little dish soap in the water breaks the surface tension and make the fleas sink right away.
Samantha enjoyed the grooming session and this got her used to her new Papa and it got rid of most of the fleas.
Once I went to the vet I got some advantage, since Samantha was an indoor only cat I only treated her once when we lived in the apartment.
While advantage works great later in life it made Samantha under the weather for several days after a treatment, I don't know if this was because she ingested it or whether it was adsorbed into the skin.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Have you tried just giving her a bath in Dawn dish soap? They use this on kittens at rescues, so it is very safe.


----------



## Carla19 (Jan 26, 2011)

THank you so much for the tips. My cat seems to be 100% better so I am very happy about that. 
Cooncatbob, I normally comb him with a flea comb in the mornings and then again at night (and sometimes in between). This has helped and although week by week the problem is improving, I am still finding fleas here and there. I will keep at it and in the next few days apply Advantage.
Beckie210789, I don't know if I want to attempt giving him a bath myself. Also, I think he's had his share of baths for the next few months!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Any shampoo left on to sit will kill fleas, IMO Dawn is too harsh for use on pets. Yes they use it in rescues but its because it is a life or death situation, even the company that makes Dawn does not recommend it for use on pets at home. 

A flea bath or any flea treatment will only treat the fleas on the cat. Not the fleas in his bed, your carpet, furniture, etc. So as soon as he comes back inside the fleas will jump right back on since flea baths have no residual effect (meaning there is nothing left on the coat after it is rinsed off). 

Also, from a groomer's perspective, yes pets can be very tired after the grooming process, its a big day for them! I would try to find out the product name of the flea shampoo they use for your records, so you can try to use something else next time to see if that helps.


----------

